# Help ID !



## Robert L Cronin (Oct 17, 2017)

So I just picked up a 80g 3hp compressor for next to nothing. Takes about 10min to build to 50psi then stops building. I would like to grab a rebuid kit buuuut I cant seem to identify this thing or cross any of the stamped info on the web. 
Many thanks.


----------

